# 

## Nikosiek142

Witam
Zacznę od tego, że jestem żółtodziobem w tym temacie
Planuję wybudować dom jednorodzinny, szukam porady na jakie
Mniej więcej koszta musze się szykować
Wiec tak:
Dom do 120m2 z kotłownia (z poddaszem)
Dach dwuspadowy
Brak balkonów i żadnych udziwnień prosta bryła
3pokoje +1(salon)
2 łazienki
Kotłownia
Szerokość działki 20m (możliwość budowy 3m od płotu)
Planuje ogrzewanie pompą ciepła oraz założyć rekuperację
Na jakie mniej więcej koszty musze się szykować orientacyjnie
Na co powinienem zwrócić uwagę?
Dodam, że nie mam zamiaru budować z najtańszych materiałów.
Chciałbym aby było to zrobione porządnie
Wszystkie prace będą wykonywane systemem zleconym
Niewielkie prace wykończeniowe będą w systemie gospodarczym.
Liczę na Wasza pomoc, dzięki  :Smile:

----------


## Nikosiek142

Kotłownia na rekuperator i na graty różne środki czystości itp.
Poddasze użytkowe, większość ludzi mówi o niższych kosztach takiego domu. Druga sprawa dom parterowy na tak wąskiej działki nie bedzie zbyt długi??

----------


## Arturo1972

> Kotłownia na rekuperator i na graty różne środki czystości itp.
> Poddasze użytkowe, większość ludzi mówi o niższych kosztach takiego domu. Druga sprawa dom parterowy na tak wąskiej działki nie bedzie zbyt długi??


Nie jest do końca prawdą co mówią ludzie, strop betonowy i schody na poddasze znacznie podrażają Ci budowę domu z poddaszem, tym bardziej, że jest to dom z tych mniejszych. 
Nie mówiąc już o walorach czysto praktycznych i estetycznych.
Co do szerokość działki to u siebie miałem 22m2 i zmieściłem praktycznie kwadrat 14×14 z garażem w bryle a m2 użytkowej jest 125  :wink: 
I co najlepsze i o czym mówiłem wyżej, sąsiad obok mający dom z poddaszem o 10m2 większy od mojego jak pierwszy raz wszedł to był w szoku "jaki ten mój dom jest duży" i nie wierzył, że jest mniejszy od jego domu   :big grin: 

Co do kosztów budowy, wszystko zależy na ile ogarniesz tą budowę, począwszy od technologii budowy, materiałów do budowy ich wyszukiwania i zdolności negocjacyjnych przy szukaniu ekip itp.
Bo jak zlecisz to "jak leci" to koszt budowy będzie spory,jak przygotujesz się do budowy i to Ty będziesz zaskakiwał ekipy to możesz zbic cenę całościowej budowy nawet o 50%.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> 720 tys. zł do wprowadzenia się 
> 
> PS
> 
> Co ma na celu kotłownia?
> PO co poddasze?  Nie prościej porterówka z tańszym dachem i ocielonym stropem lub z braku powierzchni działki piętrówka?


ILE ? :ohmy:  

Jak dobrze wszystko przemyślisz to w 400tys się zmieścisz.

----------


## Nikosiek142

Czyli mówicie żeby naprawdę pomyśleć nad parterem.
Co do firm będę naprawdę dużo czasu im poświęcał aby cena była odpowiednia a robota nie była zła. 
Piszecie ze w ciągu 4 lat cena domu wzrosła o 70 % o.O

----------


## wincentyzet

Zastanów się nad pompą ciepła, bardzo praktyczne rozwiązanie

----------


## Nikosiek142

> Zastanów się nad pompą ciepła, bardzo praktyczne rozwiązanie


Jest napisane że planuje  :smile:

----------


## Nikosiek142

> zerknij na ten kanał to budowa domu ok 100m2 plus garaż w pomorskim na etapie ssz jest juz 272000 a budowa trwa od roku i jeszcze nie zaczęły się drogie detale.
> 
> Licząc z meblami i podjazdem oraz ogrodzeniem i tak na oko 6000/m2 to jest 720 000 - działka.


1.Nie chce garażu
2.nie chce 150m tylko 100-120
3.On ma konkretne okna, dla mnie za duzo  :smile: 
4.spojrz ma bryłę ja chciałbym zwykły prostokąt (bo chyba taki jest najtańszy prawda??)
5.posiadam działkę
6.z tego co kojarzę to on na niektórych rzeczach nie oszczędzał tylko brał najlepsze, prawda?
Do tego podjazd i ogrodzenie wszystko jest  :smile:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Czyli mówicie żeby naprawdę pomyśleć nad parterem.
> Co do firm będę naprawdę dużo czasu im poświęcał aby cena była odpowiednia a robota nie była zła. 
> Piszecie ze w ciągu 4 lat cena domu wzrosła o 70 % o.O


Ekipy to tylko ułamek kosztów budowy. 
Dużo więcej można zyskać odpowiednio wybierając dom, technologie budowy,materiały użyte do budowy jak ich odpowiednie nabycie   :wink: 
Tak jak wyżej, parterówka to nie tylko tani strop drewniany,to również zaleta nie izolowania połaci dachu i wykańczania go KG,tylko izolowania stropu i nie koniecznie drogą wełną a tańszym styropianem, to możliwość samodzielnego rozłożenia kanałów wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem, co zajmuje dwie soboty i jest proste jak budowa cepa. 
Dalej, same materiału do budowy, kiedyś "fachmany" mówiły, że z silikatow buduje się obory, zaskocz ich i to wybierz a jako wisienkę na torcie, jak im kopary opadną, daj im w rękę bloczek o gr.18cm ,który był swego czasu najtańszym materiałem na ściany. 
Dalej, samo zamawianie materiałów może dać kolosalne oszczędności,ja wysyłałem zapytania po całej Polsce i tak,styro zamawialem w Gdańsku czyli jakieś 600km od siebie, ale zrobiłem to już na cały dom czyli pod płytę, na elewacje i na strop czyli jakieś 120m3,podobnie bloczki na ściany(kieleczczyzna),więźbę(Podhale), dachówki(Pszczyna)itp.Żaden skład budowlany w pobliżu nie był w stanie zejść do takich cen. 
Sama ekipa do SSO była przyjezdna, spod Radomia  czyli jakieś 300km ode mnie   :big grin: 



> 6.z tego co kojarzę to on na niektórych rzeczach nie oszczędzał tylko brał najlepsze, prawda?


Ja też brałem zawsze najlepsze i tanie   :smile: 
Np.silikat z grupysilikaty,styro pod płytę EPS200,na ściany grafit 0,031,pompa T-CAP,reku Brookvent, okna z MS okna tytanowe termo,tynk gipsowy Knauf Diamant,dachówki ceramiczna Tondach Stodo12, itp itd  :smile:

----------


## Lukasz11

Ja napiszę że swojego doswiadczenia:
1. Też mam dzialke o szerokości 20m i długośc i 28, więc działka mikro
2. Mam trudne warunki gruntowe
3. Chciałem garaż

W związku z powyższymi zdecydowałam się na dom z poddaszem. Teraz robią dopiero strop, ale już wiem na pewno:
1. Poddasze to najgorsze co może być. Owszem, czasem nie ma wyboru, albo jest to wybór tylko jako jakiś kompromis.
2. Schody wcale nie są fajne i zajmują dużo miejsca
3. Wszelkie roboty żelbetowe są koszmarnie drogie. Prosty przykład. Mój murarz za wymurowanie z silikatowe mkw ściany bierze 60zl. Ale za mb wieńca, słupa, trzpienia (zelbetu ogolnie) bierze 160zl. A żelbetow na poddaszu jest zawsze bardzo dużo.
4. Parterówka bez stropu będzie (za same mury) znacznie tansza niz porównywalny dom ze schodami. Porównywalny dom z pełnym piętrem (cena za mury) też jest tańszy niż z poddaszem
5. W przypadku parterowki lub domu z pełnym pietrem sporym kosztem bedzie dach. Bo czesto nie jest dwuspadowy, tylko czterospadowy. A taki dach jest znacznie drozszy ni z prosty dwuspadowy na domu z poddaszem.

I jeszcze jedno: ja buduje z silikatu 18cm. I mam mieszane uczucia. Co z tego, że silikat 18cm jest tańszy niż silikat 24cm. Ale:
1. W przypadku silikatu 24cm możesz cofnąć nadproza okienne i masz tam kilka cm na docieplenie pod roletami. W przypadku ściany 18cm nie ma tej możliwości. I zaczyna się kombinatoryka, jak ocieplić rolety. Zostaje montaż okien w ociepleniu (drogo, nieoplacalnie), czy może okna z poszerzeniem (Też drogo, potem to trzeba wykończyć od wewnątrz, plus w przyszłości przy wymianie okien znów trzeba kupić poszerzenia i wykończyć od srodka)
2. Na ścianie 24cm można kupić kształtki stropowe wieńcowe lub kształtki wieńcowe kolankowe. One trochę kosztują, ale murarz nie będzie musiał robić szalunki ręcznie (A roboty żelbetowe kosztują czas i pieniądze i potem zostają zużyte szalunki z drewna lub płyty I trzeba zapłacić za wywóz smieci).
W przypadku ściany 18cm albo trudnodistac takie kształtki (wieńca stropowego), albo ich nie ma (wieńca kolankowego).

----------


## Nikosiek142

Na wstępie dzięki każdemu kto sie wypowiada za pomoc :smile: 
Działkę mam bardzo długa więc nawet
Jak bedzie długi dom to sie wpasuje w tym nie ma problemu u mnie możliwy jest tylko dwuspadowy.
Bardzo mnie przekonujecie aby zmienić myślenie na parterowy

----------


## Nikosiek142

> dopisałem na czerwono


Działkę mam od wielu lat służy jako rekreacyjna wiec ogrodzenie jest zrobione.
A podjazd jest bo jest nie interesuje mnie aktualnie inwestycja w jakąś kostkę brukową, aktualnie jest ładnie i naturalnie
W moim regionie akurat o wykonawców nie jest ciężko jest z czego wybierać. No dobrze blizej 300k, ile może odjąć taka inwestycja w garaż dwustanowiskowy jak ten chłop na filmiku posiada?

----------


## Arturo1972

> 1. W przypadku silikatu 24cm możesz cofnąć nadproza okienne i masz tam kilka cm na docieplenie pod roletami. W przypadku ściany 18cm nie ma tej możliwości. I zaczyna się kombinatoryka, jak ocieplić rolety. Zostaje montaż okien w ociepleniu (drogo, nieoplacalnie), czy może okna z poszerzeniem (Też drogo, potem to trzeba wykończyć od wewnątrz, plus w przyszłości przy wymianie okien znów trzeba kupić poszerzenia i wykończyć od srodka)
> 2. Na ścianie 24cm można kupić kształtki stropowe wieńcowe lub kształtki wieńcowe kolankowe. One trochę kosztują, ale murarz nie będzie musiał robić szalunki ręcznie (A roboty żelbetowe kosztują czas i pieniądze i potem zostają zużyte szalunki z drewna lub płyty I trzeba zapłacić za wywóz smieci).
> W przypadku ściany 18cm albo trudnodistac takie kształtki (wieńca stropowego), albo ich nie ma (wieńca kolankowego).


Nie znam takich problemów a mam silikat 18cm.
Okna wysuwałem w warstwę ocieplenia na 3cm,bez przeszkód da się to zrobić i za 0zl.
Nie ze względu na rolety ale żeby ramy okien były ocieplone. 
Nie miałem też problemu z nadprozami nad oknami, były tam normalne L prefabrykowane. 
Nie mniej wieniec był szalowany i wylewany z gruchy.

----------


## Lukasz11

> Nie znam takich problemów a mam silikat 18cm.
> Okna wysuwałem w warstwę ocieplenia na 3cm,bez przeszkód da się to zrobić i za 0zl.
> Nie ze względu na rolety ale żeby ramy okien były ocieplone. 
> Nie miałem też problemu z nadprozami nad oknami, były tam normalne L prefabrykowane. 
> Nie mniej wieniec był szalowany i wylewany z gruchy.


Też mam nadproża prefabrykowane L. Tylko na ścianie 18cm sa one na rowni ze sciana. Na scianie 24cm będą cofniete. Taki szczegół.
Zresztą sam piszesz o wysunięciu okien. Choćby o te 3cm. A o ile cm można je bezkosztowo wysunąć, to zależy od profilu okiennego i umiejętności dostawcy okien. I nie zawsze jest to 3cm.

Wieniec. Robocizną jest dziś droga. Plus zostają zużyte szalunki po budowie, z którymi coś trzeba zrobić (zapłacić za wywiezienie).
W moim przypadku gdybym kupił kształtki wieńcowe prefabrykowane, to wieniec stropowy by mnie kosztował trochę mniej niż szacowany z płyt osb. Takie czasy  :sad:

----------


## Arturo1972

> A o ile cm można je bezkosztowo wysunąć, to zależy od profilu okiennego i umiejętności dostawcy okien.


A właśnie, dlatego tak jak pisałem wyżej, to inwestor musi być kumaty i to on musi "zaskoczyć" ekipę a nie odwrotnie   :wink: 
Ja sobie zażyczyłem od razu, przy zamawianiu okien taki wysunięty montaż i takowy miałem przy standardowej cenie   :smile: 
No może nie do końca standardowej bo zamawialem okna w "promocji zimowej" z dostawą na lato   :big grin: 
Miałem wtedy jak kojarzę  -15% a dalsze  -15% za wpłatę całości .

----------


## Nikosiek142

> To masz super że są jeszcze takie miejsca że jest normalnie.


Interesuję mnie ostateczna cena  :big tongue: 
Trochę informacji juz dostaliście panowie.
Zaczynaliśmy od 720tys. Jak kolega napisał.
Teraz po odcięciu tylu kosztów jak np. garaż. Na co mogę liczyć na co sie mniej więcej szykować.  :smile:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Interesuję mnie ostateczna cena 
> Trochę informacji juz dostaliście panowie.
> Zaczynaliśmy od 720tys. Jak kolega napisał.
> Teraz po odcięciu tylu kosztów jak np. garaż. Na co mogę liczyć na co sie mniej więcej szykować.


Jest prosty sposób na poznanie orientacyjnych kosztów budowy. 
Ceny wszystkich materiałów budowlanych praktycznie masz dostępne w necie. Stwórz sobie wirtualny projekt, będziesz miał konkretne wymiary, domu, ścian, powierzchni. 
Podstaw sobie te ceny pod m2,mb, szt i masz gotowy kosztorys. 
Pozostanie koszt robocizny ale przeglądnij neta, forum i to też znajdziesz.
Zresztą sam tak przed budowa robiłem w celu porównania kosztów mat.budowlanych.

Ceny poszły znacznie do góry, ja wybudowałem się w 2013r za 320tys.zl na gotowo ale wtedy to i tak było to tanio w porównaniu do standardu energetycznego w obecnym czasie bo powiedzmy, że mam teraźniejszy standart   :wink: 
Obecnie myślę, że się nie pomylę jak powiem, że +50% więcej.

----------


## Lukasz11

To ja napiszę że swojej budowy.
Dom z poddaszem, dwuspadowy dach, 1 okno kolankowe, brak kominow, garaż (nad nim dach plaski). 170 mkw po wszystkich podlogach. Płyta fundamentowa (20cm xps pod plytą), trudne warunki gruntowe, silikat 18cm. Licząc totalnie wszystkie koszty juz po zakupie działki  (a wiec projekt, ogrodzenie, wycięcie drzew, 400 ton kruszywa pod płytę i na drogę dojazdową (100mkw), drogie miasto Wrocław, itp) to szacuję koszt budowy SSO na 2,0-2,1 tyś zł za mkw podlogi.

----------


## Lukasz11

> (...)Podstaw sobie te ceny pod m2,mb, szt i masz gotowy kosztorys.
> Pozostanie koszt robocizny ale przeglądnij neta, forum i to też znajdziesz.  (...)


Znów podam drobny szczegół że swojej budowy. Murarz za ściany parteru policzył robociznę za 190mkw ścian. Materiału (bloczków silikatowych) poszło około 150mkw. Taka drobna różnica. Pan murarz nie odliczał otworów drzwiowych i okiennych, powierzchnię ścian liczył zaokraglajac w górę. Zelbety (Mam podciąg i slup na parterze) podobnie jak nadproża policzył 2x. Raz jako zelbet lub nadproże, drugi raz jako powierzchnię ściany. No, ale ja się z nim umawialem na kwotę za całość.

To taki szczegół, o którym niekoniecznie się można dowiedzieć patrząc na cenniki wykonawców.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Znów podam drobny szczegół że swojej budowy. Murarz za ściany parteru policzył robociznę za 190mkw ścian. Materiału (bloczków silikatowych) poszło około 150mkw. Taka drobna różnica. Pan murarz nie odliczał otworów drzwiowych i okiennych, powierzchnię ścian liczył zaokraglajac w górę. Zelbety (Mam podciąg i slup na parterze) podobnie jak nadproża policzył 2x. Raz jako zelbet lub nadproże, drugi raz jako powierzchnię ściany. No, ale ja się z nim umawialem na kwotę za całość.
> 
> To taki szczegół, o którym niekoniecznie się można dowiedzieć patrząc na cenniki wykonawców.


Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem nie rozdrabniania budowy na drobne czyli brania poszczególnych ludków do fundamentów, murowania, dachu tylko podpisania umowy z firmą, która zrobi SSO od wykopu po rynny. 
Wg projektu za uzgodnioną w umowie cenę. 
Wbrew pozorom bardziej to się kalkuluje ekonomicznie.

----------


## kyob

Jestem w trakcie budowy 112m2 pow. użytkowej. Prostokąt bez udziwnien tak jak napisałeś. Parterówka i dach skośny.

Na dzień dzisiejszy mam zrobioną płytę porządnie zbrojona na śląskie szkody górnicze i XPS 15cm. Mocno zmodyfikowany projekt: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-kp-121-LUB1003

Do tego etapu wydaliśmy 120 tyś zł, gdzie połowa poszła dla wykonawcy. Budowa SSO ma nas kosztować 220-250 tyś zł, a gdzie reszta  :smile: 

Reszta to dodatkowe koszty, które pojawiają się jak grzyby po deszczu. 

Gdybym budował drugi raz to przed budową zrobił bym:
- ogrodzenie
- uzbroił działkę w wymagane media 
- postawił blaszaka
- przygotował porządny i utwardzony wjazd na działkę
- kupowałbym niezbędne narzędzia, jeżeli zamierzasz coś sam zrobić
- zabezpieczyć się finansowo na nieprzewidzane i nieplanowane wydatki budowa zaskakuje na każdym kroku
- dobrze jest orientować się w technologiach budowalnych, które zamierzasz wykorzystać (warto już teraz czytać, ogladać i pytać)

Generalnie przygotowanie tego co się na i na ile się da, bo jak budowa ruszy stres murowany, a wydatki będą tylko rosły.

PS: Mimo wszystko nie żałuję decyzji  :smile:

----------


## Nurek_

Parterówka dwuspadowa 117m2 na wiązarach z drewnianym stropem w stanie deweloperskim, ze wszystkimi instalacjami, pompą ciepła, rekuperacją, ociepleniem WT2021 wyszła mnie 300 tyś - budowa 2018-2020r. Było tez trochę pracy własnej (elektryka, odkurzacz centralny, rekuperacja, ocieplenie ścian+siatka klej, wełna na stropie, sufity powieszane, gładzie). Przy dzisiejszych cenach liczyłbym już przynajmniej z 400 tyś. Do tego oczywiście wykończenie, ze 100 tyś musisz liczyć lekko.
Jakbym jeszcze raz budował, robiłbym lany strop albo terivę. Wiązary nie są specjalnie tańsze.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Jakbym jeszcze raz budował, robiłbym lany strop albo terivę. Wiązary nie są specjalnie tańsze.


Wiązary to drogie rozwiązanie za to tradycyjna więźba i belki stropowe są znacznie tańsze. 
Ja miałem wycenę na wiązary chyba na 28 lub 32tys.zl a więźbę wraz z belkami stropowymi kupiłem za 8tys.zl.
Robociznę dachu,wraz z dachówka i rynnami miałem uzgodnioną z firmą na 14tys.zl(za ten etap).

----------


## maaszak

A u mnie koszt SSO 160tys. (bez konstrukcji dachu). Wszystko jedną ekipą z materiałem. Od porządkowania działki (trochę krzewów było), wykopu, szalunki (wszystko w szalunkach, ława, wieniec fundamentowy, trzpienie żelbetowe) itd.
Koszt końcowy zgodny z wyceną firmy (jesień 2020), mimo że w trakcie wyszło parę drobnych zmian, które nieco zwiększyły zużycie materiałów.
Parterówka z dachem skośnym, 120m2 zabudowy, strop gęstożeborwy.

----------


## Nurek_

> Wiązary to drogie rozwiązanie za to tradycyjna więźba i belki stropowe są znacznie tańsze.


Jak robisz z drewna co jeszcze trzy miesiące temu było sobie drzewem, to owszem jest taniej. Jak chcesz drewno konstrukcyjne, suszone komorowo, z certyfikatem to specjalnie nie zaoszczędzisz.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Jak robisz z drewna co jeszcze trzy miesiące temu było sobie drzewem, to owszem jest taniej. Jak chcesz drewno konstrukcyjne, suszone komorowo, z certyfikatem to specjalnie nie zaoszczędzisz.


Trzeba wiedzieć gdzie uderzyć  :wink: 
Co prawda nie miałem certyfikatu  ale drewienko brałem z renomowanego tartaku na Podhalu, dodatkowo kilka miechów sezonowalo u mnie na budowie.
Przez 9 lat nie zauważyłem w nim nic dziwnego  :wink: 

Z kolegą,z forum zresztą, braliśmy od razu na 2 domy,podobnie było z dachówką,mamy identyczne a sporo taniej  :smile:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Witam
> Zacznę od tego, że jestem żółtodziobem w tym temacie
> Planuję wybudować dom jednorodzinny, szukam porady na jakie
> Mniej więcej koszta musze się szykować
> Wiec tak:
> Dom do 120m2 z kotłownia (z poddaszem)
> Dach dwuspadowy
> Brak balkonów i żadnych udziwnień prosta bryła
> 3pokoje +1(salon)
> ...


dom budowany przez porządne ekipy, materiały  co najmniej klasy średniej/premium, AGD/Ceramika porządnych firm, wyposażenie kuchni, łazienki, WC, dobrej klasy pompa ciepła, dobry rekuperator, porządna i z dobrych materiałów instalacja wod/kan , porządne okładziny ceramiczne, podjazd i otoczenie w kostce granitowej , dobre okna i porządny kominek... etc    - z działką licz około 1mln

----------


## obrzydliwy

> dom budowany przez porządne ekipy, materiały  co najmniej klasy średniej/premium, AGD/Ceramika porządnych firm, wyposażenie kuchni, łazienki, WC, dobrej klasy pompa ciepła, dobry rekuperator, porządna i z dobrych materiałów instalacja wod/kan , porządne okładziny ceramiczne, podjazd i otoczenie w kostce granitowej , dobre okna i porządny kominek... etc    - z działką licz około 1mln


Dobrze że ja nie miałem takich doradców, bo mógłbym się przestraszyć takich kwot i zrezygnować z budowy. 

Parę słów do autora:
- nie możesz być żółtodziobem (jak w tytule) jeśli chcesz stawiać dom. Dasz to po sobie poznać to wydoją cię strasznie,
- musisz znać każdy etap budowy i patrzyć wszystkim na ręce,
- targuj się,
- materiały ze średniej półki,
- podpisuj umowy,

Jak przemyślisz wszystko na etapie projektu to do zamieszkania 400 tys powinno wystarczyć.* Projekt jest najważniejszy.*

----------


## MiroMirek

> Dobrze że ja nie miałem takich doradców, bo mógłbym się przestraszyć takich kwot i zrezygnować z budowy. 
> 
> Parę słów do autora:
> - nie możesz być żółtodziobem (jak w tytule) jeśli chcesz stawiać dom. Dasz to po sobie poznać to wydoją cię strasznie,
> - musisz znać każdy etap budowy i patrzyć wszystkim na ręce,
> - targuj się,
> - materiały ze średniej półki,
> - podpisuj umowy,
> 
> Jak przemyślisz wszystko na etapie projektu to do zamieszkania 400 tys powinno wystarczyć.* Projekt jest najważniejszy.*


nie wiem co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "do zamieszkania" - czasami widzę wejścia do domu po paletach euro, domy bez elewacji a podjazd do garażu to bajoro  - można mieszkać ale chyba nie o to autorowi wątku chodziło . Nie wiem z czego i kto (autor chce zlecać prace)  Ci Twój dom zbudował natomiast autor wątku wyraźnie zaznaczył , że ma być porządnie... dla mnie porządnie to np. dachówka Turmalin na pełnym deskowaniu z papą, elewacja to tynk nanosilikonowy co najmniej  Greinplast, fugi epoksydowe w całym domu, farba ceramiczna dobrej firmy na ścianach, tynki twarde, okna markowej firmy,  markowe AGD, pompa Mitsu ... etc, etc. Uwierz mi 1mln to mało... a nie piszę tu o super/hiper porządności bo i można 2 mln wyłożyć  :smile: ))

----------


## tentypmich

My w tym roku jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie (czekamy już ponad miesiąc na pozwolenie na budowę) będziemy ruszać z tym oto projektem w małopolsce. 

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...maee2419ac8b9a

kilka osób w okolicy buduje również z tego projektu koszt ssz 130-155 tyś zł, sami nie zrobili nic. Rozbieżność jest duża tak jak piszą wyżej.

Aktualnie dostałem wycenę materiału na ten dom, materiał bez betonu 55-62 tyś zł, dachówka brass rubin 9v.

*Mam dylemat budować z betonu komórkowego czy z ceramiki ? Cenowo wychodzi podobnie*.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> nie wiem co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "do zamieszkania" - czasami widzę wejścia do domu po paletach euro, domy bez elewacji a podjazd do garażu to bajoro  - można mieszkać ale chyba nie o to autorowi wątku chodziło . Nie wiem z czego i kto (autor chce zlecać prace)  Ci Twój dom zbudował natomiast autor wątku wyraźnie zaznaczył , że ma być porządnie... dla mnie porządnie to np. dachówka Turmalin na pełnym deskowaniu z papą, elewacja to tynk nanosilikonowy co najmniej  Greinplast, fugi epoksydowe w całym domu, farba ceramiczna dobrej firmy na ścianach, tynki twarde, okna markowej firmy,  markowe AGD, pompa Mitsu ... etc, etc. Uwierz mi 1mln to mało... a nie piszę tu o super/hiper porządności bo i można 2 mln wyłożyć ))


To widocznie jestem dziod, a mury mam z patyków i krowich placków.

----------


## giman

> 5. W przypadku parterowki lub domu z pełnym pietrem sporym kosztem bedzie dach. Bo czesto nie jest dwuspadowy, tylko czterospadowy. A taki dach jest znacznie drozszy ni z prosty dwuspadowy na domu z poddaszem.


Trzeba porównywać porównywalne. 
Czterospadowy (parterówka) z dwuspadowym + kolankowe + szczytowe (z poddaszem)





> *Mam dylemat budować z betonu komórkowego czy z ceramiki ? Cenowo wychodzi podobnie*.


https://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/blog/po...w-budowlanych/

----------


## swierol

> My w tym roku jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie (czekamy już ponad miesiąc na pozwolenie na budowę) będziemy ruszać z tym oto projektem w małopolsce. 
> 
> https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...maee2419ac8b9a
> 
> kilka osób w okolicy buduje również z tego projektu koszt ssz 130-155 tyś zł, sami nie zrobili nic. Rozbieżność jest duża tak jak piszą wyżej.
> 
> Aktualnie dostałem wycenę materiału na ten dom, materiał bez betonu 55-62 tyś zł, dachówka brass rubin 9v.
> 
> *Mam dylemat budować z betonu komórkowego czy z ceramiki ? Cenowo wychodzi podobnie*.


Jeśli planujesz od razu docieplić dom to ja bym jednak poszedł w stronę betonu komórkowego. Materiał lichy w dotyku ale za to bruzdy na kable możesz gwoździem dłubać. Przy parterowce możesz kupić klasę 300/350 która ma bardzo dobre parametry izolacyjne.

----------


## MiroMirek

> markowe czyli obarczone kosztami reklam i promocji innymi słowy dla Kena i Barbie , można i tak


nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz.... dobre produkty/materiały nie muszą się reklamować, każda porządna firma woli pracować z dobrym materiałem i taki będzie rekomendować  z bardzo prostego powodu - brak reklamacji  a badziew jak najbardziej wymaga reklamy  ...

----------


## MiroMirek

> To widocznie jestem dziod, a mury mam z patyków i krowich placków.


nie ma co się licytować,,, ja budując dom uznałem, że warto zrobić "porządnie" bo jak pójdę na emeryturę to wówczas nie będzie mnie stać na remont domu i dlatego np. mój dach ( 300m2) jest na wiązarach z dobrego tartaku, drewno z certyfikatem, dobre okucia strong tie,pełne deskowanie z dobrą papą, dachówka ceramiczna Turmalin, rynny i obróbki z blachy tytan-cynk - i sam dach kosztował mnie prawie 150 tys. ale zakładam kilkadziesiąt lat spokoju  :smile: ).

----------


## MiroMirek

> Jestem na emeryturze od roku przechodziłem przed 50 i stać mnie remont a nawet zastanawiam się nad 3 domem dlaczego zakładasz ze na emeryturze jest biednie?


bo dostaję co roku prognozę ZUS co do mojej emerytury...

----------


## swierol

> nie ma co się licytować,,, ja budując dom uznałem, że warto zrobić "porządnie" bo jak pójdę na emeryturę to wówczas nie będzie mnie stać na remont domu i dlatego np. mój dach ( 300m2) jest na wiązarach z dobrego tartaku, drewno z certyfikatem, dobre okucia strong tie,pełne deskowanie z dobrą papą, dachówka ceramiczna Turmalin, rynny i obróbki z blachy tytan-cynk - i sam dach kosztował mnie prawie 150 tys. ale zakładam kilkadziesiąt lat spokoju ).


Ale nie rozumiem. Chwalisz się czy żalisz?

----------


## MiroMirek

> dokładnie


a czego Panowie nie rozumiecie ?...opisałem na przykładzie dachu co w/g mnie znaczy "porządnie" zbudowany dom i dlaczego tak zrobiłem, a jaka jest jest Wasza definicja ? bo chyba od tego należało by zacząć tą pasjonującą wymianę zdań  :smile:

----------


## swierol

> a czego Panowie nie rozumiecie ?...opisałem na przykładzie dachu co w/g mnie znaczy "porządnie" zbudowany dom i dlaczego tak zrobiłem, a jaka jest jest Wasza definicja ? bo chyba od tego należało by zacząć tą pasjonującą wymianę zdań


Ok, dla każdego „porządnie” może oznaczać co innego. Mi za m2 wyszło 240 i tez uważam ze jest porządnie. Gdybym wydał 300/m2 to by było bosko. Ale 500...?

----------


## MiroMirek

> Jest to bardzo niespójne i nielogiczne z jednej strony chwalisz się że wydałeś na dach 150 tys z drugiej strony przewidujesz że będziesz biedny na emeryturze. Moim zdaniem jesteś biedny już teraz bo nie myślisz tylko wyrzucasz pieniądze na lewo i prawo na pierdoły. Ale jeżeli jesteś dzięki temu szczęśliwy to good for you.


niczym się nie chwalę, nie wiem skąd taki pomysł... widzę, że jesteś szybki w ocenach innych ludzi kompletnie ich nie znając , to dość niesympatyczna cecha charakteru  :sad:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Ok, dla każdego „porządnie” może oznaczać co innego. Mi za m2 wyszło 240 i tez uważam ze jest porządnie. Gdybym wydał 300/m2 to by było bosko. Ale 500...?


i przy tym pozostańmy, każdy wydaje swoje pieniądze jak uważa, czas zweryfikuje, przyznam budując dom brałem też pod uwagę zmiany klimatyczne, które już nadeszły - w trakcie budowy dachu miałem chwilę przestoju bo dekarze (mają takie umowy pozawierane) w trybie pilnym musieli się zająć paroma dachami w niedalekiej okolicy - z ich relacji blachy z dachów wichura zrywała niczym kartki papieru.

dodam, dla przypomnienia, że podałem moją wycenę  z działką - w mojej okolicy 10 ar to 300 tys.

----------


## swierol

Dobra. Czy autor się już zdecydował na materiał na sciany?

----------


## giman

> dodam, dla przypomnienia, że podałem moją wycenę  z działką - w mojej okolicy 10 ar to 300 tys.


10 ar w Polsce można kupić za 50 tys. albo za 500 tys. Na ogólnopolskim forum warto podawać budowę domu bez działki.

Czyli podałeś ok 700 tys. zł, tyle samo co gawel  :smile: 




> Dobra. Czy autor się już zdecydował na materiał na sciany?


Autorze bierz silikat  :wink:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Wręcz przeciwnie szybka ocena jest bardzo cenną cechą zarówno w życiu zawodowym, jak i prywatnym. Faktem jest że prawda jest niefajna sama w sobie. 
> 
> Wracając do tematu wysoka cena i modny produkt niczego nie gwarantuje. To bardzo naiwne podejście chętnie wykorzystywane przez ekipy wykonawcze. Jest na to na FM mnóstwo przykładów. niestety.


tzw. szybka ocena w Twoim wydaniu to  zwykła ignorancja... , nieco trawestując Twoje wpisy - zalecam więcej pokory  :smile:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Ja cię nie ignoruję bynajmniej choć FM zapewnia taką funkcjonalność, ale na pokorę i szacunek możesz zasłużyć merytorycznymi wpisami lub pytaniami a nie sadzeniem się i pienieniem tam gdzie nie masz zielonego pojęcia o niczym.  Jak wspomniałem brak jest w twoich wpisach logiki i konsekwencji , Nie wiem dlaczego ale udało mi się domyśleć i trudno. Ważne że budujesz i jesteś z tego zadowolony ja nie musze i inni też. Powodzenia.


chyba nie rozumiesz co to znaczy ignorancja ... zalecam lekturę

https://sjp.pwn.pl/sjp/ignorancja;2561161.html

----------


## MiroMirek

> dziękuję właśnie dodałem się już do ignorowanych bez czytania Pa.


to ju z wyższy stopień zaawansowania  :smile: , postanowiłeś ignorować samego siebie...

----------


## tentypmich

> Jeśli planujesz od razu docieplić dom to ja bym jednak poszedł w stronę betonu komórkowego. Materiał lichy w dotyku ale za to bruzdy na kable możesz gwoździem dłubać. Przy parterowce możesz kupić klasę 300/350 która ma bardzo dobre parametry izolacyjne.


dom z poddaszem, wiec pozostaje 500/600.

----------


## swierol

> dom z poddaszem, wiec pozostaje 500/600.


Wiec jeśli chcesz docieplić od razu to BK. Murarze napewno będą zadowoleni.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Wiec jeśli chcesz docieplić od razu to BK. Murarze napewno będą zadowoleni.


zdecydowanie murarze będą zadowoleni  :smile: , ja wolałem budować z silikatów  to od razu cena skoczyła o 2 tys. do góry vs BK. Ale to zrozumiałe - silikat jest ciężki a do tego trzeba mieć dobrą maszynę do cięcia cegieł silikatowych, BK to bajka przy silikacie - do cięcia wystarczy nawet ręczna pila

----------


## Pytajnick

> Wiec jeśli chcesz docieplić od razu to BK. Murarze napewno będą zadowoleni.


Musi ocieplać "od razu" ?

----------


## tentypmich

> zdecydowanie murarze będą zadowoleni , ja wolałem budować z silikatów  to od razu cena skoczyła o 2 tys. do góry vs BK. Ale to zrozumiałe - silikat jest ciężki a do tego trzeba mieć dobrą maszynę do cięcia cegieł silikatowych, BK to bajka przy silikacie - do cięcia wystarczy nawet ręczna pila


Dokładnie musimy odrazu ocieplać ? Jak postoi rok bez ocieplenia to się rozleci BK? Wykonawca jest za ceramika, cenowo wychodzi to podobnie jak chodzi o jego pracę, dlatego mam taki dylemat BK czy ceramika.

----------


## swierol

> zdecydowanie murarze będą zadowoleni , ja wolałem budować z silikatów  to od razu cena skoczyła o 2 tys. do góry vs BK. Ale to zrozumiałe - silikat jest ciężki a do tego trzeba mieć dobrą maszynę do cięcia cegieł silikatowych, BK to bajka przy silikacie - do cięcia wystarczy nawet ręczna pila


Zgadza się. Ja z sylikatów postawiłem ścianki działo. Są, że tak powiem bardziej przewidywalne niż ceramika.
Mój murarz na informacje o sylikatach powiedział, że to mercedes i jak mnie stać to lecimy z silki. Niestety w tamtym okresie było sporo drożej.

----------


## henrykow

> Dokładnie musimy odrazu ocieplać ? Jak postoi rok bez ocieplenia to się rozleci BK? Wykonawca jest za ceramika, cenowo wychodzi to podobnie jak chodzi o jego pracę, dlatego mam taki dylemat BK czy ceramika.


Beton komórkowy jest bardziej wdzięcznym materiałem do obróbki, tak jak pisali przedmówcy wyżej. Dodatkowym plusem jest to że bk można murować na cienka spoinę, chcąc murować ceramikę na cienka spoinę musi być ona szlifowana co za tym idzie jest droższa była bynajmniej kiedyś) i co jeszcze przemawia za bk to to że jest mało odpadów.
Co do ocieplania to czy będzie murowany z ceramiki czy z bk to ocieplać się powinno po wykonaniu wszystkich "mokrych" prac wewnątrz czyli jest to okres około roku od postawienia domu.

----------


## fotohobby

> dziękuję właśnie dodałem *się* już do ignorowanych bez czytania Pa.


Zdradzisz, jak to się robi ?
 :Lol:

----------


## tentypmich

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, czyli jeszcze zostaje mi kwestia przemyślenia czy z silkatów robić ściany działowe a bk zewnętrzne, silikaty są chyba lepsze jak chodzi o akustykę?

----------


## henrykow

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi, czyli jeszcze zostaje mi kwestia przemyślenia czy z silkatów robić ściany działowe a bk zewnętrzne, silikaty są chyba lepsze jak chodzi o akustykę?


Czy aż tak bardzo silka wytłumi? wątpię a choćby nawet w jakimś stopniu to dźwięk przejdzie przez drzwi a z drugiej strony dom nie biuro czy inne budynek użyteczności publicznej gdzie codziennie przewijają się tłumy ludzi produkujące setki decybeli.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi, czyli jeszcze zostaje mi kwestia przemyślenia czy z silkatów robić ściany działowe a bk zewnętrzne, silikaty są chyba lepsze jak chodzi o akustykę?


silikaty są bardzo ciężkie, zastanów się dobrze nad takim "mieszańcem" materiałowym - ściany wewnętrzne powinny być solidnie przewiązane ze ścianami zewnętrznymi, nie zgadzaj się na łączenie blaszkami, u mnie tak zrobiono i niestety pod wpływem ciężaru ścian wewnętrznych w niektórych miejscach ściany działowe lekko odeszły - ugiął się chudziak - musiałem od zewnątrz budynku wzmacniać połączenia ścian prętami stalowymi na kotwy chemiczne. Doradzałbym w przypadku silikatu wzmocnienia pod planowane ściany działowe- konstruktor powinien to bez problemu policzyć i zaprojektować.

----------


## cactus

700 tyś to wcale nie jest przestrzelona kwota, może wyjśc wiecej. Ceny robocizny i materiału tylko rosną. 
Silikat ma prawie same zalety ale murarze go nie lubią i mają z nim nikłe doswiadczenie co często prowadzi do baboli - patrz wypowiedzi kolegi wyżej. Do tego na pewno policzą sporo drożej za robociznę - polowa ekip w ogole zrezygnuje z takiego zlecenia.
Co do  poddasza to też bym unikał. Ja mam schody ale mam pełne piętro więc zupelnie cos innego.

----------


## giman

> Do tego na pewno policzą sporo drożej za robociznę - polowa ekip w ogole zrezygnuje z takiego zlecenia.


Nie zawsze, to taka utarta opinia. Mój murarz brał tyle samo bez względu na materiał.
Była też dyskusja na forum (nie mogę znaleźć), ale parę osób wypowiedziało się, ze też miało te same wyceny robocizny bez względu na materiał.

----------


## tentypmich

> 700 tyś to wcale nie jest przestrzelona kwota, może wyjśc wiecej. Ceny robocizny i materiału tylko rosną. 
> Silikat ma prawie same zalety ale murarze go nie lubią i mają z nim nikłe doswiadczenie co często prowadzi do baboli - patrz wypowiedzi kolegi wyżej. Do tego na pewno policzą sporo drożej za robociznę - polowa ekip w ogole zrezygnuje z takiego zlecenia.
> Co do  poddasza to też bym unikał. Ja mam schody ale mam pełne piętro więc zupelnie cos innego.


Ja się podpiąłem tylko do tematu  :wink: 

Więc będę zlecał wykonawcy budowę z BK całego domu nie będę mieszał i kombinował. 

Co do wyższości domu parterowego nad poddaszem to już zostawię bardziej doświadczonym, tez mieliśmy ten dylemat, ale dla mnie dom parterowy (w takim też się wychowywałem) to takie duże mieszkanie, dużo bardziej podoba mi się rozwiązanie strefa dzienna na dole, a na górze sypialnie, druga sprawa też trzeba patrzeć na zabudowę sąsiednią, bo jak po sąsiedzku są same wysokie domy, to ten parterowy będzie wyglądał jak naleśnik na działce, ale to również kwestia gustu. Jak mowa o kosztach to wyjdzie jeden diabeł, chyba, że w domu parterowym będzie skomplikowany dach to pewnie i więcej będzie kosztować.

----------


## Arturo1972

> nie wiem co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "do zamieszkania" - czasami widzę wejścia do domu po paletach euro, domy bez elewacji a podjazd do garażu to bajoro  - można mieszkać ale chyba nie o to autorowi wątku chodziło . Nie wiem z czego i kto (autor chce zlecać prace)  Ci Twój dom zbudował natomiast autor wątku wyraźnie zaznaczył , że ma być porządnie... dla mnie porządnie to np. dachówka Turmalin na pełnym deskowaniu z papą, elewacja to tynk nanosilikonowy co najmniej  Greinplast, fugi epoksydowe w całym domu, farba ceramiczna dobrej firmy na ścianach, tynki twarde, okna markowej firmy,  markowe AGD, pompa Mitsu ... etc, etc. Uwierz mi 1mln to mało... a nie piszę tu o super/hiper porządności bo i można 2 mln wyłożyć ))


To to żeś pojechał po bandzie wypisując takie bzdury   :smile: 
Ja mam pompę Panasa, dachówki Tondach, sprzęt AGD Whirlpool,tynk mineralny Kreisel i jest porządnie i tanio   :wink:

----------


## MiroMirek

> To to żeś pojechał po bandzie wypisując takie bzdury  
> Ja mam pompę Panasa, dachówki Tondach, sprzęt AGD Whirlpool,tynk mineralny Kreisel i jest porządnie i tanio


kolejny oceniający .... to już natłok  :smile: . A mógłbyś doprecyzować definicję bzdury w Twoim wydaniu ?,

----------


## Arturo1972

> Nie zawsze, to taka utarta opinia. Mój murarz brał tyle samo bez względu na materiał.
> Była też dyskusja na forum (nie mogę znaleźć), ale parę osób wypowiedziało się, ze też miało te same wyceny robocizny bez względu na materiał.


Dokładnie tak jest. 
U mnie było podobnie, umawiałem się z ekipą przed podpisaniem umowę na BK,po adaptacji zmieniłem na silikat a szeryf od budowlańców stwierdził, że dla niego nie ma znaczenia z czego będzie budował. 
Podobnie było z płytą fundamentową i nawet się ucieszył z niej. 

Podsumowując, dla wprawnej i poważnej ekipy budowlanej nie ma znaczenia materiał do budowy, narzekać mogą jedynie Franki spod budki z piwem, że się nadzwigaja. Ale kto takich Franków bierze  ?

----------


## Arturo1972

> kolejny oceniający .... to już natłok . A mógłbyś doprecyzować definicję bzdury w Twoim wydaniu ?,


Już Ci wyżej napisałem i wyszczególniłem a skoro ciężko u ciebie z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem to nic nie poradzę. 
Trolla nie będę karmił. 
I dodam, że mi do emerytury bliżej niż dalej i po 8 latach mieszkania nie widać, żeby coś wymagało remontu   :wink:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Artur ja już jestem na mce i mieszkam prawie 18 lat i też nic się nie dzieje. A dom mam "promocyjny" bo otwarli koło mnie giga market Leroy Marlin jak się budowałem i mnóstwo rzeczy miałem z promocji.


No dokładnie i zgadzam się z tym, też mam sporo rzeczy z LM właśnie dzięki promocjom   :smile: 
Dlatego napisałem o bzdurach, które wygłasza "zwolennik reklam"  :wink: 
Ale tacy też muszą być  :big grin:

----------


## MiroMirek

> No dokładnie i zgadzam się z tym, też mam sporo rzeczy z LM właśnie dzięki promocjom  
> Dlatego napisałem o bzdurach, które wygłasza "zwolennik reklam" 
> Ale tacy też muszą być


nie wiem kogo masz na myśli cyt. _Dlatego napisałem o bzdurach, które wygłasza "zwolennik reklam"_ ale w mojej opinii jest to po prostu zwykły trolling , niezbyt zresztą wyszukany ...ale z tego co zauważam Twoje wypowiedzi maja często ten rys

----------


## Arturo1972

> nie wiem kogo masz na myśli cyt. _Dlatego napisałem o bzdurach, które wygłasza "zwolennik reklam"_ ale w mojej opinii jest to po prostu zwykły trolling , niezbyt zresztą wyszukany ...ale z tego co zauważam Twoje wypowiedzi maja często ten rys


Pisałeś o "porządnych materiałach, które muszą być drogie"
To Cię trochę naprostuje bo mylisz się okrutnie ale jak pisałem wyżej "tacy ludzie też muszą być"  :wink: 
1.nie posiadam u siebie tynku hiper-super-nano silikonowego ale tenże,kupowany w promocji z LM:
https://m.leroymerlin.pl/materialy-w...B&gclsrc=aw.ds
Miał być pod malowanie ale jest w kolorze białym i tak został od 2012r  :wink: 
1.nie posiadam u siebie dachówki Turmalin, za to posiadam tańszą wersję czyli Stodo12 z firmy Tondach
Podobnie jak wyżej, na dachu od 9 lat bez śladów zużycia 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/dachowka-c...oba-7184975760
3.nie posiadam u siebie pompy ciepła Mitsu, za to posiadam tańszą pompę Panasa,śmiga mi ona bez przerwy od 8 lat i jest tanio 
https://allegro.pl/oferta/pompa-ciep...AaAqNvEALw_wcB
4.nie mam u siebie sprzętu AGD Boscha czy  Libhhera, za to mam całe wyposażenie od tańszego Whirlpool-a
Podobnie,śmiga mi to od 8 lat bez zastrzeżeń. 
5.nie mam drogich bloczków ceramicznych czy z BK na ścianach, mam tani silikat. 
Itp,itd.
 Jest i porządnie i przy okazji tanio   :smile: 
Ale skoro Ty uważasz, że im zapłacisz drożej tym będziesz miał porządniej, to nie będę wyprowadzał Cię z błędu   :big grin: 

A tak to "tanie badziewie" wygląda   :wink:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Pisałeś o "porządnych materiałach, które muszą być drogie"
> To Cię trochę naprostuje bo mylisz się okrutnie ale jak pisałem wyżej "tacy ludzie też muszą być" 
> 1.nie posiadam u siebie tynku hiper-super-nano silikonowego ale tenże,kupowany w promocji z LM:
> https://m.leroymerlin.pl/materialy-w...B&gclsrc=aw.ds
> Miał być pod malowanie ale jest w kolorze białym i tak został od 2012r 
> 1.nie posiadam u siebie dachówki Turmalin, za to posiadam tańszą wersję czyli Stodo12 z firmy Tondach
> Podobnie jak wyżej, na dachu od 9 lat bez śladów zużycia 
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/dachowka-c...oba-7184975760
> 3.nie posiadam u siebie pompy ciepła Mitsu, za to posiadam tańszą pompę Panasa,śmiga mi ona bez przerwy od 8 lat i jest tanio 
> ...


już powyżej gdzieś napisałem, każdy wydaje swoje pieniądze jak uważa i jakie ma możliwości, czas pokaże. Podam Ci przykłady z drugiej strony czym Ja się kierowałem ( a nie jest moim zamiarem licytowanie się z kimkolwiek ) - właśnie kończą mi kuchnię - mam 10 lat gwarancji na całość a nie tylko na okucia, Turmalin to 30 lat gwarancji potwierdzone dokumentem do tego to płaskie bardzo równe dachówki ( chyba tylko jeszcze Holsen zapewnia taką jakość) , wiązary z certyfikowanego C24 na okuciach strong- tie, OSB i dobra papa na pokrycie wstępne, blacha tytan- cynk na rynny i obróbki - dożywotnia gwarancja ...etc - wyszedłem z założenia, że lepiej dołożyć teraz gdy dobrze zarabiam niż potem zamiast pojeździć po świecie to zajmować się kolejnymi remontami... 
Często to kwestia priorytetów - mnie np. nie zależy na dobrym nowym  aucie, cały czas poruszam się już teraz 15 letnim Fordem, wolałem wydać pieniądze na dachówkę a znam ludzi cisnących się w małym mieszkanku ale sportowe AUDI zaparkowane pod blokiem.
jakoś tam się składa, że im wyższa jakość to wyższa cena i reklama nie ma tu nic dorzeczy...
a propo silikatu - mój dom jest cały zbudowany z silikatu  :smile: ) bo uznałem, że to najlepszy materiał na dom

----------


## Arturo1972

Nie wiem do czego gwarancja na kuchnie 10 lat,mi ją robił i zabudowywal zwykły stolarz, z tego co pamiętam za 6tys.zl i po 8 latach używania nie widzę potrzeby "reklamacji"  :wink: 
Ale tak jak piszesz, każdy ma inne priorytety, ty płacisz dużo więcej za "reklamę gwarancji" a ja się nie nabieram na to  :wink: 

A i strop mam drewniany z tradycyjnej więźby, też już 9 lat bez zastrzeżeń   :wink:

----------


## Nikosiek142

Chyba jednak metoda pantofelkowa będzie najlepsza co do budowy domu. Niektórzy widać, że sie staraja i pomogli  :smile:  ale ceny po milion za dom. Przesada.

----------


## tentypmich

> Chyba jednak metoda pantofelkowa będzie najlepsza co do budowy domu. Niektórzy widać, że sie staraja i pomogli  ale ceny po milion za dom. Przesada.


Oczywiście, że przesada chociaż jak kogoś bolą pieniądze to i milion braknie :wink:  

Wszystko zależy jaki dom chcesz budować, z jakich materiałów, potem jakie zrobisz wykończenie itp :smile:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Chyba jednak metoda pantofelkowa będzie najlepsza co do budowy domu. Niektórzy widać, że sie staraja i pomogli  ale ceny po milion za dom. Przesada.


Wróć się na forum, tak z 10 lat temu, sporo było kwesti poruszanych jak tanio i dobrze wybudować   :smile:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Oczywiście, że przesada chociaż jak kogoś bolą pieniądze to i milion braknie 
> 
> Wszystko zależy jaki dom chcesz budować, z jakich materiałów, potem jakie zrobisz wykończenie itp


dobra będzie tu analogia do zakupu auta - można jeździć autem za 10 tys. i można za 1 mln a nawet drożej - oba Nas dowiozą z punktu A do punktu B . Po drodze szereg aut w różnych cenach. Można wędkować kijem z bambusa a i można też kijem z kevlaru. I tak dalej i tak dalej...Nie rozumiem stwierdzenia "kogoś bolą pieniądze" - to patrzenie można powiedzieć tylko przez czubek własnego nosa  :smile: ). Jeżeli ktoś posiada np. klimatyzację w domu to czy to oznacza, że "bolą go pieniądze" ?, przecież można żyć bez klimatyzacji...
Powtórzę co już napisałem - jakość materiału i jakość wykonania dość rzadko łączą się z niską ceną i nie ma tu nic do rzeczy reklama.

----------


## Arturo1972

> dobra będzie tu analogia do zakupu auta - można jeździć autem za 10 tys. i można za 1 mln a nawet drożej - oba Nas dowiozą z punktu A do punktu B . Po drodze szereg aut w różnych cenach. Można wędkować kijem z bambusa a i można też kijem z kevlaru. I tak dalej i tak dalej...Nie rozumiem stwierdzenia "kogoś bolą pieniądze" - to patrzenie można powiedzieć tylko przez czubek własnego nosa ). Jeżeli ktoś posiada np. klimatyzację w domu to czy to oznacza, że "bolą go pieniądze" ?, przecież można żyć bez klimatyzacji...
> Powtórzę co już napisałem - jakość materiału i jakość wykonania dość rzadko łączą się z niską ceną i nie ma tu nic do rzeczy reklama.


No właśnie nie do końca trafne porównanie z autami, ten sam model auta,z identycznym silnikiem, wyposażeniem i kolorem u jednego dealera będzie kosztował taniej o 10-15tys.zl(10-20%) niż u drugiego. Kwestia szukania i negocjacji. 
Podobnie jest z domem i jego budowa.
Dałem swój przykład wyżej, budując dom z pełnym wyposażeniem typu rekuperacja, pompa ciepła,bardzo dobra izolacja, płyta fundamentowa itp wybudowałem go znacznie taniej niż ktoś kto robił sobie szałas ogrzewany węglem. 
Swego czasu tutaj na forum bolało to węglarzy .
Ale można tanio i dobrze.

----------


## maaszak

> Pisałeś o "porządnych materiałach, które muszą być drogie"
> To Cię trochę naprostuje bo mylisz się okrutnie ale jak pisałem wyżej "tacy ludzie też muszą być"


Trzeba wiedzieć na czym można przyoszczędzić a na czym nie warto. Jeśli np. na konstrukcję korzysta się z certyfikowanego drewna C24 to ja takie podejście propsuję. Można połowę taniej drewno prosto z przecierki, jak kto będzie miał szczęście to może nie powykręca go za bardzo na dachu. Itd.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> dobra będzie tu analogia do zakupu auta - można jeździć autem za 10 tys. i można za 1 mln a nawet drożej - oba Nas dowiozą z punktu A do punktu B . Po drodze szereg aut w różnych cenach. Można wędkować kijem z bambusa a i można też kijem z kevlaru. I tak dalej i tak dalej...Nie rozumiem stwierdzenia "kogoś bolą pieniądze" - to patrzenie można powiedzieć tylko przez czubek własnego nosa ). Jeżeli ktoś posiada np. klimatyzację w domu to czy to oznacza, że "bolą go pieniądze" ?, przecież można żyć bez klimatyzacji...
> Powtórzę co już napisałem - jakość materiału i jakość wykonania dość rzadko łączą się z niską ceną i nie ma tu nic do rzeczy reklama.


Jeżeli ktoś pyta na forum ile może kosztować go budowa domu, to znaczy że nie ma nieograniczonego budżetu. Wiec rzucanie kwot rzędu 700-1mln jest nie miarodajne. Wiadomo że na wszystkim można przepłacić bez ograniczeń. Jak ktoś chce to i przycisk do spuszczania wody w kiblu kupi za 2 tysie. Zwykły człowiek nie robi takich rzeczy. Lodówka za 10 tys ? Tylko po co jak ta za 3 jest równie dobra. A jak się mają popsuć to i tak się popsują.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Trzeba wiedzieć na czym można przyoszczędzić a na czym nie warto. Jeśli np. na konstrukcję korzysta się z certyfikowanego drewna C24 to ja takie podejście propsuję. Można połowę taniej drewno prosto z przecierki, jak kto będzie miał szczęście to może nie powykręca go za bardzo na dachu. Itd.


Jaki typ drewna to powinno być ujęte w projekcie, podobnie jak klasy stali czy betonu. 
Są to kwestie konstrukcyjne i nie ma tu pola do "oszczędzania".
Oszczędzanie i to prawdziwe zaczyna się od analizy projektu gotowego,jak ktoś taki kupuje i rozebranie go na czynniki pierwsze. 
Służę przykładem, jednym z wielu:

1.W projekcie miałem ściany z BK i na to 15cm izolacji
Koszt 1m2 takiej ściany w 2012r wynosił ok.76zl.
Policzyłem, że taniej będzie jak zamienie BK na silikat 18cm i dam na to 20cm styro z jak najniższą lambda. 
Tak się stało, koszt 1m2 takiej ściany wychodził wtedy 43zl i nie dość, że miałem ścianę "cieplejszą" to kilka tys.zl zostało w kieszeni i to jeszcze zanim wbiłem pierwszą łopatę  :wink: 

2.W projekcie miałem izolację stropu z wełny, przeliczylem, że taniej i cieplej będzie jak zamiast wełny użyje styropianu. Tak się właśnie stało i podobnie jak w punkcie wyżej, kilka tys.zl zostało w kieszeni i to jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy. 

3.W projekcie miałem 2 kominy i ogrzewanie ekogroszkiem. Wiedząc, że nie będzie u mnie w domu syfu z węgla, architekt w czasie adaptacji "wymazał" jeden komin a z kotłowni zrobił pralnio-suszarnie.
I znowu kilka tys.zl zostało w kieszeni zanim rozpocząłem kopanie fundamentów   :wink: 

4.W projekcie miałem fundament lawowy,po przeliczeniu wyszło, że taniej będzie zrobić izolowana płytę fundamentową. Tak się właśnie stało i to też na etapie adaptacji. 

5.Reszta oszczędności,przynoszących wymierne tys.zl to kwestia szukania, porównywania,produktów, technologii itp.

I te "oszczędności" nie tylko nie przyniosły pogorszenia standardu a wręcz przeciwnie, znacznie podniosły standart budowanego domu  :smile:

----------


## obrzydliwy

> dlaczego niemiarodajne? Jeżeli dom prosty klocek z piętrem i 4 połaciowym dachem 220m2 w stanie dew. ma działce 11 arów pod warszawą kosztował 3 miesiące temu 1 mlns a teraz 1,35 mln to dom o wymyślnych kształtach niewiele mniejszy wyceniony na 700 tys to uważam jest bardzo tanio.


Bo 6000 tys za m2 do zamieszkania to na szczęście nie jest standard. Ja, choć jeszcze wykańczam dom, zszedłem z tej kwoty niemal o połowę.
Piszę więc z własnego doświadczenia. Wiele zależy od regionu budowy, ale naprawdę aż tyle ?

----------


## giman

Wykończenie wnętrza może być bardzo rożne i rożnie może być rozumiany standard, zwykłe, premium, dobre, złe, itd.
Lepiej w takich dyskusjach porównywać tzw. stan deweloperski, który oczywiście też ma różne parametry, podejścia, regionalizacje, ale może być już punktem dyskusji na forum.
Kolejna rzez w takich rzucanych kwotach często brakuje informacji czy z działką czy bez (wg mnie w dyskusjach forumowych powinno być bez).
Oraz czy podawane z zagospodarowaniem terenu czy tylko prace po obrysie budynku.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Bo 6000 tys za m2 do zamieszkania to na szczęście nie jest standard. Ja, choć jeszcze wykańczam dom, zszedłem z tej kwoty niemal o połowę.
> Piszę więc z własnego doświadczenia. Wiele zależy od regionu budowy, ale naprawdę aż tyle ?


ot taki przykład, Oleśnica- miasto pod Wrocławiem, działeczka tylko 370 m2 i do tego bliźniak (*132m2*), nie widzę tam złotych klamek  :smile: , zdaje się dobry standard wykończenia ( ale na pewno nie premium) do zamieszkania, teren woków domku jeszcze do zrobienia, prywatny inwestor - budował dla siebie ale pewnie coś zmusiło do sprzedaży... , tylko 850 tys.  :smile: )))

https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/dom-...tml#9ce44e9f4b

----------


## henrykow

> ot taki przykład, Oleśnica- miasto pod Wrocławiem, działeczka tylko 370 m2 i do tego bliźniak (*132m2*), nie widzę tam złotych klamek , zdaje się dobry standard wykończenia ( ale na pewno nie premium) do zamieszkania, teren woków domku jeszcze do zrobienia, prywatny inwestor - budował dla siebie ale pewnie coś zmusiło do sprzedaży... , tylko 850 tys. )))
> 
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/dom-...tml#9ce44e9f4b


Mylicie pojęcia, tu mowa koszcie domu wybudowanego a domu na sprzedaż z działką. Przecież cena na sprzedaż jest zawsze większa od ceny wybudowania domu, gdyby było inaczej deweloperzy by nie zarabiali na domach i mieszkaniach.
Zakładając że koszt wybudowania domu jest zbliżony w różnych regionach kraju to już przy cenach działek ceny są bardzo rozbieżne.

----------


## Zięciu

Przerażacie mnie z tymi wycenami. Jeżeli do stanu SSZ wydałbym ok 150 tyś to do wprowadzenia liczyć średnio 400 tyś? No nie wiem czy te 400 tyś to ze wszystkimi bajerami bo ja mogę i w jednej izbie mieszkać i mięć pape na dachu puki co  :smile:  
To kto dzisiaj domy buduje dzieci milionerów tylko?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Przerażacie mnie z tymi wycenami. Jeżeli do stanu SSZ wydałbym ok 150 tyś to do wprowadzenia liczyć średnio 400 tyś? No nie wiem czy te 400 tyś to ze wszystkimi bajerami bo ja mogę i w jednej izbie mieszkać i mięć pape na dachu puki co  
> To kto dzisiaj domy buduje dzieci milionerów tylko?


A od kiedy dzieci czy małolaty budują domy ?
I gdzie jest powiedziane, że małolat musi mieć dom  ?
Domy budują osoby, które stać na ten luksus bo dom to dalej luksus. 
Nie masz kasy mieszkasz w mieszkaniu.

160tys.zl na SSZ to ja wydałem 10 lat temu, przy dzisiejszych cenach pewnie byłoby to 220-250ty.zl a to ok.40% kosztów budowy.

----------


## giman

> To kto dzisiaj domy buduje dzieci milionerów tylko?


Dzieci milionerów domy kupują na budowę nie mają czasu bo rozbijają lambo.
Domy (w większości) budują zwykli ludzie, których praca pozwala wziąć kredyt w wystarczającej wysokości.
Wyceny tu wspominane niech cię nie przerażają tylko niech będą pomocą decyzyjną.

----------


## Zięciu

A jak się ma sprawa z domami z drewna nawet takimi małymi do 50m2?

----------


## Arturo1972

> A jak się ma sprawa z domami z drewna nawet takimi małymi do 50m2?


Za 800zl kupisz projekt czegoś takiego:
https://www.pro-arte.pl/projekty-gar...xoCQD8QAvD_BwE
Możesz wmawiać sobie, że jest to dom...

Naprawdę mówisz o domu 50m2 ?
To nie lepiej, wygodniej, bardziej komfortowo i przede wszystkim taniej kupic mieszkanie  ?
Pomieszkać w nim X lat,przyoszczędzić i kiedyś jak będą finanse myśleć o domu  ? Prawdziwym domu a nie jakiejś popierdolce  ?

----------


## Zięciu

Wiesz puki co chcę sobie to ogrodzić i postawić coś do pomieszkiwania przynajmniej na weekendy czy tak żebym sobie mógł przyjeżdżać i porobić w ogrodzie bo planuje założyć ogród. Nawet taki za 15k planuję wybudować.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Wiesz puki co chcę sobie to ogrodzić i postawić coś do pomieszkiwania przynajmniej na weekendy czy tak żebym sobie mógł przyjeżdżać i porobić w ogrodzie bo planuje założyć ogród. Nawet taki za 15k planuję wybudować.


Znając Twoje niskie pokłady wartości materialnej to weź tam postaw coś takiego:
https://allegrolokalnie.pl/oferta/pr...kempingowa-uho

Tanio a będziesz najszczęśliwszym człowiekiem na Ziemii   :wink: 
Salon jest, sypialnia jest,kuchnia jest i czego chcieć więcej   :wink:

----------


## Zięciu

Droga trochę i głupio będzie wyglądać,wolę jakiś mały domeczek tymczasowy oby łóżko wstawić i jakiś stolik  :smile:

----------


## Zięciu

> To jednak ma być lans wśród ziomków, że "Ty też masz jaja i dom" 
> No cóż.
> Nie pomogę bo gardze "ta klasa społeczną,która wyżej s...niż jaja ma"czy  tam dupe


No co ty nie powiesz,mówisz że mną gardzisz a wszytko co tu napisałeś to stek bzdur i szczyt chamstwa. 
Widocznie masz dobrze i być może nie zaznałeś biedy skoro piszesz o domu 50m2 "garaż" wyobraź sobie że są miejsca na świecie gdzie 50m2 to nieosiągalny luksus. I ciesz się że masz jak masz i życzę ci tego abyś nie musiał się przekonać na własnej skórze co to bieda. Sam też jej nie doświadczyłem ale nie będę zadzierał nosa i pierdzielił o klasach społecznych jak jakiś Lenin.
Dla twojej wiadomości powiem choć pewnie ci to lotto  że daleko mam to jak ludzie mnie postrzegają,mam poglądy takie że i tak we współczesnym świecie jestem wyalienowany pod tym względem. A i też mogę sobie tu nawstawiać fotek z nogami założonymi na stolik ale po co? Nie myśl sobie że mnie wkurzyłeś przez jakieś urażone ambicje ale tym że masz taki głupi tok myślenia i może się otrząśniesz trochę naprawdę. Działkę kupiłem to i z Pomocą Bożą dom wybuduję z czasem a jak nie to trudno będę miał sobie ten gararzyk i ogródek i też będzie dobrze,a mieszkać mam gdzie spokojnie dom mogę i 10 lat budować ale nie będę brał pół miliona kredytu aby właśnie dołączyć do "wyższych klas społecznych".

----------


## McLeanyer12

Ja jak budowałem dom to najtrudniejszy aspekt to dla mnie był wybór materiałów na podłogi (tu trochę pomogło https://imello.pl/blog/plytki-do-prz...oda-i-estetyka ), ale ogólnie radzę zwrócić uwagę na rozłożenie pokoi i korytarzy, bo potem trudno to przestawiać. Aby dzieci np idąc do łazienki w nocy (bo ktoś zasiedział się przy grze w weekend  :big grin: ) nie budzili rodziców. Takie tam drobne rzeczy, a bardzo pomagają w życiu. Jeszcze od siebie polecam ogrzewanie podlogowe, bo też jest super - jak sobie zamontowaliśmy to nie wyobrażamy sobie życia bez tego. Powodzenia!

----------


## Anette87

Ja podchodzę do budowania pragmatycznie - ma być optymalnie, jeśli chodzi o jakość i cenę, nie ma kosztować drogo, ale ma być dobrze, bez fuszerki i lipnych technologii. Stawiam z ceramiki, bo wychodzę z założenia, że dom to też pewna wartość inwestycyjna, nigdy nie wiadomo co się wydarzy, może trzeba będzie dom sprzedać? Niech wtedy będzie z takich materiałów, które po pierwsze nie spowodują, że do sprzedaży zostanie budynek do remontu, po drugie nie stracę na tym. U moich rodziców np. była dachówka cementowa i po parunastu latach musieli ją wymieniać, blachy nie lubię, więc wybrałam model  :spam: , uniwersalny kolor. Może komuś pomoże moje podejście  :Smile:

----------


## Dzeus86

Tylko pamiętajmy, że dla każdego ten próg "optymalności" jest inny i podyktowany innymi możliwościami finansowymi.

Co do budowy z ceramiki.. Nie wiem, czemu twierdzisz, że takie rozwiązanie jest najlepsze z punktu widzenia inwestycyjnego. 
Chyba, że masz na myśli to, że w Polsce ceramika ma najlepszy marketing. Uważam, że równie dobrze możesz budować z ceramiki co z BK jak i silki. Ważniejsze będzie ile dasz ocieplenia, jakie zastosujesz okna, rekuperacje, jak dokładnie został zbudowany dom itd.

Co do samej sprzedaży domu - uważam, że założenie "sprzedam drożej niż wybudowałem" owszem ma sens, ale:
- w bardzo dobrych lokalizacyjnie miejscach ( np. centrum podwarszawskiej miejscowości)
- w niedługim czasie po wybudowaniu

Inaczej będzie Ci ciężko "zarobić" na odsprzedaży domu. Zanim zdecydowałem się na budowę oglądałem wiele domów na sprzedaż w miejscowości, której finalnie kupiłem działkę - większość z nich jest wstawiona na sprzedaż od dobrych 10 lat, bo ludzie chcą zarobić. I mimo, że to domy w centrum, wille, to są niesprzedawalne - ludzie chcą więcej niż zapłacili i to wliczając wysłużone wyposażenie, a nie liczą, że  w tej cenie ktoś może wybudować nowy dom, w nowej - lepszej technologii, dopasowany w 100% do ich potrzeb itd. Sprzedaż domu, to nie sprzedaż mieszkania, więc zarobić na tym nie tak łatwo.

----------


## Bartek_Krz

Budowa domu to duży projekt! Życia chciałoby się powiedzieć :big grin:  No więc ja staram się planować, mam rozpiskę etapów z materiałami, część już nawet zamówiona. Wybieramy takie, żeby jakość i cena korelowały - robimy płytę fundamentową, ściany z silki, więźba (chyba) prefabrykowana mitek, na dachu piemont roben (raczej), kominy schidel. Ten zakres mamy już ogarnięty. Przyznam, że nie wiem jeszcze co dalej - czym docieplić, jaki tynki, a potem wszystko co związane z instalacjami... Ale myślę sobie, że to idzie po kolei, etap za etapem i w końcu jakoś się udaje :yes:  Może to naiwne podejście, ale mi pomaga nie zwariować - bo ceny szaleją, świat wariuje, a budowa to nie przelewki! Więc byle codziennie do przodu  :Smile:

----------


## Sativum

Rzucę porady od siebie: 
1) wykonać research na każdy etap - co, jak i za ile. Zaakceptować + i - , przyjąć ile jest się w stanie wydać. 
2) zebrać minimum 3, a najlepiej z 10 ofert 
3) podjąć decyzję, dopilnować robót. 
4) zapomnieć i lecieć dalej + od początku przejść przez wszystkie punkty.

----------


## marks9

Masakra  :cry:

----------


## Sativum

> Masakra


Rozwiń  :smile:

----------


## Bartek_Krz

Całe szczęście większość rzeczy udało się już pokupować! Bo od grudnia tylko gorzej, wszystko podrożało, masakra :mad:  Materiały są, nawet murarze zamówieni, tylko wykonawcy do dachu jeszcze szukamy, może ktoś ma polecić dekarzy do dachówki ceramicznej? chodzi dokładnie o  :spam:

----------


## Anette87

U mnie ten sam model, dekarze są zamówieni, najłatwiej wejść sobie na stronę producenta - polecają wykonawców, mają swoje certyfikaty, ludzie są szkoleni. Jak na razie jestem z robena zadowolna  :Smile:

----------


## tuiling

:spam:

----------

